# Vandoos have their own cartoon!



## wongskc (25 Mar 2004)

Has anyone ever heard about this before?

 http://www.ifrance.com/c6productions/anglo/vandoos/


----------



## Tyler (25 Mar 2004)

Dear God, it‘s politically incorrect. No wonder I haven‘t seen any official CF mention of the cartoon.

Check out the character profiles:



> Pte Lalancette: Linette Lalancette is a plug, enroled to give the credulous medias the illusion that women have their place in a regular infantry regiment. Although her work is limited to shuffling paper and drawing red tape, she gets periodically pulled out of the office and given a rifle when TV cameras are nearby. Private Lalancette is a crybaby incapable of carrying her own rucksack in the field but if you tell her she‘ll cry her heart out.





> Pte. Zulu: ........ He held countless jobs before joining the army where, because he‘s black, he was made machine gunner. His motto: "The weight of the weapon is directionally proportional to the darkness of the skin."


Wow...

Tyler


----------



## Infanteer (25 Mar 2004)

How about

"Captain Plon is the prime example of the Canadian officer: idiotic and incompetent"

or 

"Here‘s something you don‘t see every day.  Captain Rinville is a competent officer, well-liked and respected by his troops."

Is Scott Taylor writing this cartoon?

By the way, I like the Vandoo/PPCLI hybrid capbrass.


----------



## bossi (25 Mar 2004)

I liked the cartoon in the second .pdf file - the one with the medic hooking up an IV of ... Cepacol!


----------



## mattoigta (25 Mar 2004)

Hahaha yeah the Cepacol killed me. But those character profiles.. good lord


----------



## wongskc (25 Mar 2004)

What‘s with the military and cepacol anyway?  When I was in cadets, a buddy of mine dislocated his shoulder on course.  MIR gave him a sling and an unlimited supply of the stuff.  Another guy broke his leg, they cast him up and yup, you guessed it, cepacol.


----------



## alan_li_13 (25 Mar 2004)

Wow, this stuff is great. 
Love the March past. Its very catchy, sounds american inspired though. 
Good drawing too, i wonder how they rendered the cadpat.


----------



## Hert (25 Mar 2004)

Rfile_team_captain_13

The March past is the theme from Monty Pythons Flying circus.  

Stu


----------



## alan_li_13 (25 Mar 2004)

Oh, foolish me, lol. That‘s why it sounds familiar!


----------



## Lexi (25 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Tyler:
> [qb] Dear God, it‘s politically incorrect. No wonder I haven‘t seen any official CF mention of the cartoon.
> 
> Check out the character profiles:
> ...


Dunno bout you, but I find this kinda sexist and racist....
I mean, Pte Lalancette is the only female character that is in uniform, and they portray her as a crybaby.    
And with Pte Zulu.. "because he‘s black." I mean really...


----------



## clasper (26 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by rifle_team_captain_13:
> [qb]
> Love the March past. Its very catchy, sounds american inspired though.
> [/qb]


It‘s called The Liberty Bell March, and it was written by John Philip Sousa (hence the American sound).  The Pythons made it much more well known though...


----------



## Infanteer (26 Mar 2004)

> Dunno bout you, but I find this kinda sexist and racist....
> I mean, Pte Lalancette is the only female character that is in uniform, and they portray her as a crybaby.
> And with Pte Zulu.. "because he‘s black." I mean really...


Gotta learn to grow a little thicker skin then.  

PS, look closer, there are more female characters with more appealing bios.


----------



## Gibson (26 Mar 2004)

The cadpat was probably done with photoshop.  I have drawn some similar cartoons (not of that caliber) but the end result looks similar.  You scan the drawing you made and colour it with a photo editing program.  Then take a sample picture of cadpat, shrink it to the appropriate scale so the camoflague pattern is small enough, then fill the uniform regions with it.


----------



## Slim (27 Mar 2004)

> Dunno bout you, but I find this kinda sexist and racist.... [/QB]


C‘mon Lexi, Lighten up.

The biggest problem with the army today is the BS political correctness. The CF is drowning in it!

My hat is off to them being brave enough to create something like that.


----------



## tmbluesbflat (27 Mar 2004)

political correctness is the most pernicious forms of censorship there is and also the most dangerous. It is one of the reasons the pedophiles in schools etc were able to avoid detection for such a long time. I attended a trial of one of these freaks about 15 years ago on Vancouver Island and in the trial the defense was trying to deny evidence based on the fact that bum ****ed and other discriptive accounts were politically incorrect therefore inadmissable, the kid in question was unaware of the correct words to use, so really the politically correct censors tried to use his ignorance as a defense, that anybody newspaper or anybody to use politcally correct for anything should be against the law!


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Mar 2004)

I F‘n roared me arse off personally.   
I found it rather refreshing.     

Nothing wrong laffing at our selves is there?
And who say‘s it‘s all true?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 Apr 2004)

C‘mon... some of you guys need to lighten up.

That was fuggin hilarious... even if it is a bit "edgy".... I love it! 

Laughed quite a bit at this. It‘s so true though.

Edit by recceguy
We‘ve been over this too many times before. The picture has been deleted, we post links , not pictures. Especially after the crash earlier because of memory problems. Last time.

Edit by AlphaCharlie
I didn‘t know that. :-(


----------



## Avary (30 Dec 2004)

Thanks for the kind words friends. If you have any questions regarding the Vandoos feel free to ask, I am at your service.


----------



## Baloo (30 Dec 2004)

Good job, guys. That is truly an awesome site. Those cartoons are refreshing, and funny. Quite true in many instances...

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Redeye (30 Dec 2004)

Stu Hert said:
			
		

> Rfile_team_captain_13
> 
> The March past is the theme from Monty Pythons Flying circus.
> 
> Stu



The March Past of the Hast & PER is "I'm 95", and it sounds suspiciously like that tune.  That's usually how I identify it at mess dinners.


----------



## Ghost (30 Dec 2004)

You call thoose 4 cartoons offensive?


----------



## 48Highlander (30 Dec 2004)

Ok, I'm going to play devils advocate here...

    Imagine for a second a section commander printing out and distributing copies of those cartoons amongst candidates on a BMQ course.

    I think the only question afterwards would be wether he could be charged, tried, and convicted in less than a week, or would it take two.


----------



## Goober (30 Dec 2004)

I don't know why people get all up tight over this type of comedy...

I'd hate to see what some of you think about Strangers With Candy...

But for those who like this type of comedy, download some S.W.C. episodes, hilarious!


----------



## Korus (30 Dec 2004)

I don't know about you guys, but I think Martine is kinda hot.


----------



## chrisf (30 Dec 2004)

Goober said:
			
		

> But for those who like this type of comedy, download some S.W.C. episodes, hilarious!



SWC?


----------



## Goober (31 Dec 2004)

Strangers With Candy, I kinda thought the "S.W.C." might not be easily connected with my mention of Strangers With Candy in the sentence above. My bad.


----------



## chrisf (1 Jan 2005)

Brain fart... I was thinking of actual strangers, handing out candy... couldn't figure out why that would be a positive thing...


----------



## jfladeroute (2 Jan 2005)

Stu Hert said:
			
		

> Rfile_team_captain_13
> 
> The March past is the theme from Monty Pythons Flying circus.



It's called the _Liberty Bell March_, by the (in)famous John Philip Sousa.

It's also the march past (honest and for true - see http://www.saskd.ca/heritage.pdf, page 413) of the Public Affairs branch. I used to tease our past Bde PAFFO mercilessly about it, intimating that the Pythonesque connection was no coincidence.  ;D


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Jan 2005)

I thought the thing was hilarious, although I am suspicious of the Capt Michel "Rinville" character.  Sound way to close to a person with a similar name who did a lot of bad things and made a certain unit look very bad.


----------

